# Visa Runs Every 6 months



## debbieculley11 (Jun 14, 2020)

Hello, my name is Debbie, and I am new to the board.

I was planning on staying in Mexico indefinitely because the cost of living is so cheap. I don't meet the income requirements currently to apply for a temporary resident card or a permanent resident card (since the laws have changed) of $1,600 something per month. I only get $1,454 in social security, which is close, but not enough. I read on the internet, that recently, Mexican officials are cracking down on people who exit Mexico for a few days or so just to get another FMM or tourist visa, and then return to "reset" their tourist visa. I was planning on doing that, but read that they now use computers, and can track your visits to Mexico back and forth.

Is it true that you can still do visa runs without any trouble? I have read conflicting reports recently. I was planning on flying back and forth to Houston.

I don't want to sign a lease on an apartment where I am (Puerto Vallarta) if I will have trouble because I enter and exit every 6 months on the FMMj or tourist visa.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## hyracer (Aug 14, 2011)

One option would be to wait it out and see if the income requirements go down over the next year or two. From what I'm reading Mexico's economy will be experiencing a retraction with GNP going down by 5% or more this year. It may even turn into a recession or worse. That may tend to bring the income requirements down.


----------



## kphoger (Apr 22, 2020)

I don't personally know anyone who has had an issue, but I too have read rumors on the internet, and I've been reading them for several years now.

What I can tell you is that I've read nothing official from the Mexican government stating that the FMM is limited to one per year. There are plenty of people online stating it is thus limited, but I've never seen a single one of them cite any sources for the claim.

I can also tell you that my best friends, who are currently living in Coahuila, recently packed up all their belongings and drove north to the border to get a new FMM, not knowing if INM is even issuing FMMs during the COVID border shutdown. When they got to customs in Allende, the agent said it was no problem to cancel their current FMMs and issue new ones; all they had to do was wait until the next shift change. To get new vehicle paperwork, however, required an overnight hotel stay, because (I assume) the cancelation date of the old TIP and the issuance date of the new TIP couldn't be the same date.


----------



## debbieculley11 (Jun 14, 2020)

Oh, thanks so much. I was really worried about it. Most people agree with what you have said. Even a potential landlord in Puerto Vallarta said I have nothing to worry about, since the Mexicans want you to spend your money here.


----------



## debbieculley11 (Jun 14, 2020)

hyracer said:


> One option would be to wait it out and see if the income requirements go down over the next year or two. From what I'm reading Mexico's economy will be experiencing a retraction with GNP going down by 5% or more this year. It may even turn into a recession or worse. That may tend to bring the income requirements down.



You could be correct. Thanks for the response. It's so much cheaper to live here, and I was getting to the point where I couldn't find anything in the US (rent wise) that was affordable for me (unless it took half my monthly income).


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

It’s true that officials are tracking border crossings and cracking down on visa runs (unless the people that report it happened to them are all writing fiction on the internet), BUT all the reports I’ve seen about this were land crossings at Mexico’s southern border.
I haven’t seen anyone reporting this as a problem on the route you’d be taking.


----------



## debbieculley11 (Jun 14, 2020)

maesonna said:


> It’s true that officials are tracking border crossings and cracking down on visa runs (unless the people that report it happened to them are all writing fiction on the internet), BUT all the reports I’ve seen about this were land crossings at Mexico’s southern border.
> I haven’t seen anyone reporting this as a problem on the route you’d be taking.



I think you're right, because I haven't talked to anyone that had a problem at the airport. When I flew in, the officer just asked me how long I was staying and why. They didn't check my luggage or anything. I just said I was visiting and wanted to get dental work. He gave me the 180 day visa very quickly.


----------



## elderp (Aug 22, 2018)

If you said dental work that will get you a tourist card, medical, and family visitation are still considered essential reasons for travel. Although now many states in Mexico are opening again, so if you say your destination is a orange state l, you can also get a tourist card.


----------



## kphoger (Apr 22, 2020)

elderp said:


> If you said dental work that will get you a tourist card, medical, and family visitation are still considered essential reasons for travel. Although now many states in Mexico are opening again, so if you say your destination is a orange state l, you can also get a tourist card.


As mentioned already, my good friends recently got new FMMs back-to-back from their expiring ones while Mexico was already on border shutdown. Maybe they couldn't have gotten new ones coming into Mexico fresh, so I guess in their case having FMMs still in force actually may have worked to their advantage. The INM agent didn't even ask them to show paperwork (bills, lease) proving residency.

Pragmatically, it wouldn't make any sense for INM to deny issuing new FMMs because of COVID to foreigners already living in Mexico. As far as the virus goes, there's no difference between a US citizen living in Mexico and a Mexican citizen living in Mexico.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

I've been hearing this 'rumor' for years. I'm sure it happens to someone, somewhere sometime but that does not make it a policy. 

As mentioned just wait at least for a 'shift change'. And if you need a new TIP (Temporary Import Permit) for a vehicle, wait a day. Do some NOB shopping.


----------



## debbieculley11 (Jun 14, 2020)

*Income Requirements*

If I go back and forth (i.e., leave for six months and come back), am I in trouble? I don't meet the requirements for a temporary visa. Don't have quite enough income per month (borderline).

Just a bit scared I might get into trouble for doing this. The cost of living is so much cheaper, I could live comfortably on my income here, and already found an apartment that is reasonable.

Let me know.:juggle:


----------



## debbieculley11 (Jun 14, 2020)

kphoger said:


> I don't personally know anyone who has had an issue, but I too have read rumors on the internet, and I've been reading them for several years now.
> 
> What I can tell you is that I've read nothing official from the Mexican government stating that the FMM is limited to one per year. There are plenty of people online stating it is thus limited, but I've never seen a single one of them cite any sources for the claim.
> 
> I can also tell you that my best friends, who are currently living in Coahuila, recently packed up all their belongings and drove north to the border to get a new FMM, not knowing if INM is even issuing FMMs during the COVID border shutdown. When they got to customs in Allende, the agent said it was no problem to cancel their current FMMs and issue new ones; all they had to do was wait until the next shift change. To get new vehicle paperwork, however, required an overnight hotel stay, because (I assume) the cancelation date of the old TIP and the issuance date of the new TIP couldn't be the same date.





I had no problema at the airport in Puerto Vallarta. They just asked me why I was coming and for how long. I just said "to visit and get dental work done". Gave me 180 days immediately.

Just worried about this if I do it every 6 months. Yes, I heard "rumours".

Gracias!!:focus:


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Debbie, now would be a good time to look into RT requirements. The monthly income requirement has been reduced, and I think you will squeak by.


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

Belize wanted 24 hours minimum stay but the bottom line, is this concept of in-out-return is a precarious one. At any time for any reason, a country may close their borders to such activity or make it so cumbersome that it isn't worth the effort.


----------

